# Hear me out



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

before you go off and start calling me a **** and a raging idiot hear me out completely. I know this will be difficult after reading the first line of the next paragraph but please refrain and read on. 

I bought a Wagner control spray max. Comes with a little turbine (vacuum looking thing) a 20 foot hose and the cup gun. It looks like a complete children's toy POS. However the damn thing kicks arse. Keep in mind that it is a bleeder type of HVLP spray, meaning it is always pushing air, which can be a bit of a PITA. In most situations the damn thing rocks though. I didn't just buy this on a lurch either. One of my guys has one and swears by the thing so I decided to jump in. I own a gracco proshot as well and this thing destroys it. Better finish, and can push a much wider variety of products. Today I sprayed a bank vault with it using Glidden ultra semigloss oil, thinned a mere 5%. Covered great, and next to no overspray. I did this 8x8 vault using 2/3 of a gallon of paint only. 

Now this isnt a replacement for a full size sprayer (my 490 supermaxII for example) but for small jobs where overspray is a concern, fences, decks and so on, this thing is truly the cats butt.

Ok, now flame away, I can take it. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You should try the "Paint Zoom" smokes the wagner. 

What ever works, not a big fan of many wagner things but that is just me.


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

I have never seen a wagner I liked before either. I assume they simply got lucky making this product and dont expect it to become the norm.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If it makes you money it can't be all bad. 

here is the paint zoom thread
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/have-you-all-got-your-paint-zoom-yet-14358/


----------



## Precision-TBay (Jun 1, 2011)

holy crap I just watched that paint zoom video and this wagner is the exact same thing LOL. Everything but the color and the shape of the unit and pot is identical. Who knew.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There is some overbreeding in the world of paint tools.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol too funny. Wagner better get the lawyers on some infringement case.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

P-TB,

OK, let it be known I am oversensitive about a few issues.

A) "calling me a **** " is inappropriate, unless you use it like my friend Tim does when he calls people a "hockey ****" or a "baseball ****", which he uses to just describes a person's overt passion for something (I am both of those). But using "****" as you did just gets under my skin. Thank god we live in an evolved society where one's sexual orientation is judged with the same LACK of condemnation as one's politics, religion, race, creed, or national origin. 

Yah, I'm am sensitive about freedoms.

B) If a DIY tool WORKS for you, you don't need to get defensive. Be open. Be proud. Let us know. Can't tell you how many DIY tools I use that WORK under the right circumstances. If people like you don't let us know, how can we learn ?


BE PROUD! Let us know what works for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

hmmmm :blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> hmmmm :blink:


 
double hmmmmmm:laughing:


----------

